# GeForce 970 GTX mit i7 960 Prozessor?



## Ronin1908 (30. März 2015)

Hallo werte Community!

Da ich mich bisher nicht sehr intensiv mit dem Thema Aufrüsten auseinandergesetzt habe, wollte ich mal sicherheitshalber in diesem Forum um Rat fragen. 
Wie im Titel bereits ersichtlich ist, geht es mir um die Frage, ob eine GTX 970 durch meinen derzeitigen i7 960 ausgebremst wird. In diesem Zusammenhang wollte ich euch schlauen Köpfe da draußen auch fragen, ob es mir mit dieser Grafikarte und den restlichen Komponenten meines derzeitigen Systems möglich sein wird, The Witcher 3 mit 1080p und hohen Details zu spielen. Meine GTX 580 würde hierbei von der 970er ersetzt werden.
Es wäre mir sehr wichtig, nicht gleich mein ganzes System über Bord werfen zu müssen, da der Geldbeutel dies im Moment nicht zulässt. 

Mein derzeitiges System:

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X58 S1366 ATX DDR3
Prozessor: i7 960 @ 3,2 GHz LGA 1366 8M Cache 4,8 GT/sec
Grafikkarte: GTX 580 Twin Frozr III 1536 MB, PCI-E, 2xDVI, HDMI
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 16 GB PC3-12800 U
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced

Würde mich sehr über ein paar Rückmeldungen von eurer Seite freuen.

Mit besten Grüßen

Ronin


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2015)

Das mit dem "Bremsen" ist immer so ne Sache - irgendwas bremst IMMER ab einer gewissen FPS-Zahl. Sagen wir, die CPU würde für 100 FPS reichen, die Graka schafft aber "nur" 80 FPS, dann "bremst" die Graka - und wenn die CPU nur noch 70 FPS schafft, die Graka aber an sich 100 FPS, dann "bremst" eben die CPU   die Frage ist: bremst das eine SO sehr, dass man unzufrieden ist? In dem Fall wäre Deine CPU definitiv das, was dann schuld daran wäre, weil die GTX 970 ja aktuell und top ist. 

Da der Sockel Deine Boards veraltet ist, würdest du aber nicht um einen Boardwechsel herumkommen, wenn du eine neue CPU willst. Ein Core i5 für den Sockel 1150 wäre da in aller Regel schon ein gutes Stück schneller als der alte i7 960, aber "schlecht" ist der i7 970 noch nicht - ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal schauen, wie gut Witcher 3 dann läuft - wenn es zufriedenstellend läuft, dann behalt die CPU erst mal. Wenn das Game draußen ist, wirst du auch sehen, wie viel "lahmer" Deine CPU das Spiel macht, denn da wird es ja sicher Tests geben mit nem aktuellen core i5 oder i7 plus GTX 970, so dass du sehen kannst, wie viel Mehrleistung da drin wäre. 

Wenn Deine eigentliche Frage ist, weil du nicht alles auf einen Schlag kaufen kannst: lieber zuerst Graka oder doch CPU aufrüsten? => ganz klar die Graka! Selbst eine AMD R9 270X für 160€ ist schon 10-15% schneller, eine R9 290 ca 70% schneller und eine GTX 970 ca 80% schneller. Bei der CPU kannst du dann noch warten, was im Sommer mit den neuen Intel-CPUs sich vielleicht ergibt (neue Generation "Skylake" )


FALLS du die CPU ersetzen willst, wären halt mind. ca 80€ (Board) plus 190€ (CPU) fällig, eher sogar 250€ für die CPU, wenn du eine  "zukunftsicheren" Xeon nehmen willst (quasi ein i7 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, aber günstiger)


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2015)

Hey, ich habe immer noch einen ollen i5 760 drin (allerdings übertaktet) und der schlägt sich bei aktuellen Titeln wacker - z.B. bei AC Unity hieß es ja, das sei sehr CPU-lastig, läuft bei mir mit ~50fps (Full HD, maximale Details).

Wie Herb schon sagte, in meinen Augen macht es wenig Sinn, jetzt noch aufzurüsten, wo Skylake wirklich nur noch ein paar Monate entfernt ist (ich vertröste mich damit übrigens schon seit 2 Jahren, aber nun gut... 

Letztlich ist für Gaming fast immer ausschließlich die Grafikkarte ausschlaggebend, der Grund, warum ich meine GPU ca. alle 2 Jahre wechsle, meine CPU aber nur alle 5-6...


----------



## Ronin1908 (1. April 2015)

Danke euch beiden für die Ratschläge.  Wenn ich jetzt also eine GTX 970 in mein System verbaue, sollte man mit 1080p und hohen Details ganz gut spielen können, oder? Ich wär schon damit zufrieden, wenn 40-50 FPS drin sind.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Niemand kann Dir VERSPRECHEN, dass es dann auch bei noch kommenden Games 50 FPS bei maximalen Details hat - aber die Karte ist das beste, was für Geld derzeit noch Sinn macht, und wenn es selbst dann nur 30 FPS sein sollten, sind die Tage der CPU gezählt


----------



## Ronin1908 (1. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Niemand kann Dir VERSPRECHEN, dass es dann auch bei noch kommenden Games 50 FPS bei maximalen Details hat - aber die Karte ist das beste, was für Geld derzeit noch Sinn macht, und wenn es selbst dann nur 30 FPS sein sollten, sind die Tage der CPU gezählt



Ok, danke. Immerhin könnte ich meiner CPU mit diesem Spiel einen würdigen Abschied bereiten und sie dann später in Rente schicken.  Auch stabile 30 sind für mich in Ordnung und  wenn das optische Gesamtbild qualitativ über dem der Konsolen liegt, wärs das Tüpfelchen auf dem i.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. April 2015)

Ronin1908 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Immerhin könnte ich meiner CPU mit diesem Spiel einen würdigen Abschied bereiten und sie dann später in Rente schicken.



Das ist *exakt* das, was ich auch überlegt hatte.


----------



## Ronin1908 (1. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist *exakt* das, was ich auch überlegt hatte.



Ein Gedankengang, der weiterverfolgt werden sollte.


----------



## Ronin1908 (2. April 2015)

Zwei Fragen hätte ich da noch: Ist mein jetziges Motherboard mit folgender Grafikkarte kompatibel und könnt ihr mir diese empfehlen?

http://www.amazon.de/MSI-GeForce-GT...e=UTF8&qid=1427985738&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+970


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Das Board hat zwar nur PCI2.0, aber die Karte wird laufen, und das mangelnde 3.0 macht sich in der Praxis nicht bemerkbar. Die Karte ist gut, ABER zu teuer.

Hier zB 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  die gäb es auf Lager auch zB bei hardwareversand für ein paar Euro mehr (unbedingt den Link im Preisvergleich nutzen) Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder auch die 4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  ebenfalls auch bei hwv EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2972) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder auch bei Amazon Zotac ZT-90101-10P NVIDIA GeForce GTX970 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder auch eine AMD R9 290 ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die GTX 970 ist keine 10% schneller, zudem gibt es da das ärgerliche "Problem" mit der Mauschelei beim RAM: von den 4GB sind nur 3,5Gb auch schnell. Braucht ein Spiel mehr als 3,5GB, dann kann es Ruckler geben. Dafür verbraucht die R9 290 bei Last 100W mehr. 


Oder wenn es Amazon sein "muss", dann die http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00NFFAW50 oder http://www.amazon.de/Palit-5X970H14G2J-Jetstream-Grafikkarte-Displayport/dp/B00NPRH4B8


----------



## Ronin1908 (2. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Links. Wegen dem "Problem" beim RAM: Würde sich für die Zukunft dann doch eher eine 980er auszahlen? Der Preis ist schon etwas heftig, wie ich finde.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Auf keinen Fall. Die Frage ist halt, ob man das mit dem RAM merkt und wie oft es vorkommt. Du "brauchst" halt dafür dann ein Spiel UND Grafikeinstellungen, die genau zwischen 3,5 und 4GB Grafik-RAM brauchen. Wenn ein Spiel weniger braucht, tritt das Problem nicht auf, und wenn ein Spiel eh 3,8GB braucht ist die Chance groß, dass du sowieso kleine Ruckler hättest, auch mit schnellem RAM. Und wenn es 4,1GB oder mehr braucht bist du eh aufgeschmissen    Das mit dem RAM ist zumindest derzeit auch dermaßen selten und dezent, dass es in Tests von professionellen Redaktionen zuerst nicht auffiel. zB Far Cry 4 "zuckelt" sowieso ein wenig auf maximalen Details - dass es dann wegen des RAMs vlt noch ein wenig häufiger passiert, fiel dann gar nicht mehr auf. Oder ggf sind es auch teils nur Microruckler, die bemerken sowieso nur anspruchsvollere Spieler, weil das Bild nicht wirklich klar stockt, sondern man merkt es eher "nach Gefühl", weil man weiß, wie es 100% flüssig sich anfühlen müsste


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Ronin1908 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Links. Wegen dem "Problem" beim RAM: Würde sich für die Zukunft dann doch eher eine 980er auszahlen? Der Preis ist schon etwas heftig, wie ich finde.


Solange du nicht über Standard-HD hinaus willst, bist du mit der 970er bestens aufgestellt, die 980er ist den Mehrpreis mMn nicht wert.

Außerdem: Eine Grafikkarte werkelt im Schnitt eh "nur" 2 Jahre in deinem Rechner, allerhöchstens 3. Dann kommt so oder so die nächte Aufrüstung. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Ronin1908 (2. April 2015)

Standard-HD reicht mir vollkommen. 

Alles klar, dann weiß ich jetzt fürs Erste was zu tun ist und nochmals danke für die Hilfe.


----------

